

Ask HN: Finding a pair programming partner. - weeewake

I like to learn &#38; work collaboratively. I miss my Pair Programming days from back in school.<p>I'd like to find some one either local (Bay area) or remote who would like to pair program.<p>My specific interests: Data mining and visualization, Design, Workflow. JS and Python are my preferred languages.
======
lopingdone
...but you can't just pair program with some random person. If you want to
recruit a pair programmer surely you are advertising for a new full time job -
an exact copy of your job actually.

~~~
weeewake
Nopes. I'd just like to work together on JS projects. My experience is that
pairing with someone is an excellent way to both keep you on task and make the
experience fun.

